# Steam engine



## justinthesteampunk11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can someone please give me a plan for a super simple steam engine I could make with my kids.


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 19, 2013)

Justin to start with we need to know a bit about you. Previous experience, machinery you have access to etc. as a first engine I would start with a Wobbler but other members may have better suggestions.


----------



## phrodo (Jun 19, 2013)

This was the very first engine I ever built. Did it using hand tools when I was in the army on graveyard shift radio monitoring duty. Just needs some brass tubing and a few bit of hardware.
http://books.google.com/books?id=mtgDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA154&dq=Popular+Mechanics+steam+engine+tube+brass&hl=en&sa=X&ei=-y7CUfWfJ8T_4AP7h4GoAg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Popular%20Mechanics%20steam%20engine%20tube%20brass&f=false


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2013)

I posted this a while ago 


Altoids turbine

if you want something a little more traditional and few more parts may I suggest a McCabe runner. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2013)

This is one of those times when an introduction would be very helpful.

We are more than happy to help you build an engine with your kids. 
What tools do you have available what skills and experience do you have. 
please post an introduction in the welcome sub fora.
Tin


----------



## justinthesteampunk11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the tips.I think I'm going with a design I found online thnks.


----------



## justinthesteampunk11 (Jun 19, 2013)

Herbiev said:


> Justin to start with we need to know a bit about you. Previous experience, machinery you have access to etc. as a first engine I would start with a Wobbler but other members may have better suggestions.



As far as experience I have none.Machinery wise I have none.Im just looking for some projects that are simple and none complex.My plan is to get a candle and a water bottle.Fill the bottle with water and take off the cap.Then put a balloon on the opening so it inflates from the steam.If you could even call it an engine lol.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 19, 2013)

The altoid tin can be made with few tools . a hat bushing can be purchased.
MY candy tin turbine and my clear version of the McCabe runner will both run on breath power. 
Tin


----------

